
New Web Security Scanner Completely FREE OF CHARGE - bstulic
https://www.defensecode.com/news_article.php?id=33
======
gus_massa
From the guideline:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

------
zunzun
This seems like a GREAT IDEA

